# Freehandgrafik wird nicht in Flash übernommen



## cybes (19. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab in Freehand ein Logo entworfen und würde es gern (per drag & drop) in Flash einfügen. Flash sagt mir das einige Eigenschaften und Füllungen nicht übernommen werden können und stellt die Grafik dann fehlerhaft dar. Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich von Freehand und Flash "nur" eine Schulversion habe? Wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar,

Gruß,
Cybes


----------



## cody- (19. April 2006)

Hast du mal probiert, das Logo zu speichern und dann in Flash zu importieren?


----------



## cybes (20. April 2006)

Hi Cody,

Grafik speichern und dann in Flash importieren hab ich auch schon versucht, leider mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Die Striche haben ursprünglich eckige Enden, in Flash werden diese aber mit abgerundeten Enden dargestellt  . . .


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. April 2006)

Hi,
schon mal versucht das ganze als Ai zu exportieren und dann in Flash wieder zu importieren?

Gruß


----------



## cybes (23. April 2006)

Hi,
als Ai hat es leider auch nicht geklappt, hab es aber auf einem anderen wenn auch nicht elegantem Weg gelöst. Die betreffenden Striche, welche in Freehand mit eckigen Enden dargestellt werden (Flash wandelt diese in Striche mit abgerundeten Enden um) werden zunächst markiert und dann über "Xtras" > "Pfadoperationen" > "Strich erweitern" nochmal als Striche mit eckigen Enden definiert.
Danach läßt sich die Grafik problemlos in Flash kopieren, sogar mit eckigen Enden  Vielen Dank an alle die sich mein Problem angeschaut haben.

Gruß
Cybes


----------

